# Ok what do you think of this?



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not trying to brag here but i paid a lot of money for both my dogs. I have Jasira's papers. I wanted a male that wasn't related to Jas so I could breed in the future IF I wanted to. I have no plans to but I wanted the option. I got Xerxes. His mom was pg and imported from Germany. Now I got the news that there is problems with his Mom's papers and they can't register the puppies. /scream In her defence, the breeder is trying hard to resolve this issue but it doesn't look good. She has offered comperable compensation. /sigh I don't blame her but i want Xerxes papers!!! He's such a sweetheart. he has a great pedigree. I want his papers!!! /grrr Thanks for letting me vent.


----------

